# Black Vauxhall Insignia Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again........gone from one extreme to another following on from the little Ford Ka is this slightly larger Vauxhall Insignia CDTi in Black done approx 87k. This has been done over the last couple of weeks here and there when i got time. It's a typical Black car with lots of dullness to the paint and scratches due to overall neglect. Inside is not bad just dusty and bitty here and there due to being a family car. So plenty to get on with, as usual here are some shots as I started.

WP_20160331_12_23_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_24_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_25_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_25_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_25_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_25_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_25_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_40_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_50_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_26_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_27_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_28_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_28_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_28_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_28_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_28_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_29_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_30_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_30_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_30_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_30_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_30_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_31_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160331_12_33_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will post up the next section shortly.

Cheers


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

As an Insignia owner, I'm keen to see the outcome of this 

It look's like it's been a builders/Plasterers car?

BTW, plastic cover around the boot striker always fails, they are a bad design....you can buy the parts separately, but I bought a whole new trim panel (Not that I think it's something you'll do)

and check for rust on the doors where the wiring boots fit, this is very common on early cars.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

First job was to replace the cracked Headlamp......unfortunately bumper off job. Forgive me for not taking pics of this as I needed to get it done before the family turned up for a get together.

All fitted and done.....

WP_20160401_17_20_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Gave it the usual all over process with mainly AS products used. Don't think i've come across a car with so much tar on it recently. It was everywhere and the sides felt like sandpaper, wheels were covered too....

WP_20160403_13_45_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_13_46_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_13_46_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_13_46_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick going over but haven't gone too mad as they will be coming off the car anyway.....

WP_20160403_14_07_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_14_08_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_14_08_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_14_08_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_14_11_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_14_11_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_15_40_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_15_40_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_15_40_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_15_40_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Taken inside for some polishing......

WP_20160403_17_29_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Few Test areas to see how bad it was....

WP_20160403_17_30_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Half the bonnet done - not looking for perfection here by the way just a decent improvement....

WP_20160403_18_53_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_18_53_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_20_17_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160403_20_17_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_14_47_21_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_14_48_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_00_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_01_41_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_01_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_31_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Used a 3000 grit pad on the rotary.....

WP_20160404_15_35_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_57_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_58_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_59_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_15_59_36_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_16_01_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_16_01_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_16_39_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_16_39_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_16_45_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_16_54_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Mote 3000 action....

WP_20160404_17_09_13_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_17_09_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_17_55_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160404_17_56_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

On to the other side.....

WP_20160405_10_50_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_11_55_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_11_56_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_11_56_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_14_02_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_14_03_30_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_14_05_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_14_06_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_14_13_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_15_55_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_15_56_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

50/50 0n the pillar trim....

WP_20160405_16_23_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_16_33_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_16_50_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_19_14_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160405_19_14_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Will upload some more progress with interior soon....

Cheers


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow those 50/50's amazing results.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Next job was to tackle the interior, as before usual method of a dry Vac then cleaned throughout with AS G101 and extracted with the wet Vac.....

WP_20160411_11_03_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_11_03_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_11_03_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_10_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_11_01_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_11_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_11_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_11_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_11_49_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_11_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_15_12_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Looking better......

WP_20160411_18_00_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_18_00_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_18_00_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160411_18_00_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Into the cavernous boot.....

WP_20160412_09_47_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_09_47_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_09_47_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lot's of debris in here and on the mat - looks like it has been carrying logs/hay or something......

WP_20160412_09_47_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_11_56_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_11_56_13_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_12_01_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_12_12_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

On to some Wheel Cleaning.......

WP_20160412_13_21_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_13_21_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_14_23_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_14_23_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_14_31_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_14_32_01_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

The Rear.....

WP_20160412_14_34_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_14_35_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_15_36_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_15_43_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_15_44_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Other side.....

WP_20160412_15_46_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_16_52_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_16_52_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Finally the rear.....

WP_20160412_16_55_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160412_17_53_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

All the arches were cleaned and dressed whilst the wheels were off. Will post up the done pics shortly.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Here we go as promised the finished shots - as per the norm there is a few.....

DSC_0001 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0003 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0005 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0006 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0008 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0010 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0016 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0021 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0024 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0027 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0029 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0031 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0032 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0033 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0034 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0035 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0038 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0043 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0059 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0060 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0062 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0063 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0065 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0071 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0072 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0073 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0074 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0075 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0076 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0077 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0102 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0107 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0110 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0112 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0116 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0099 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Excellent transformation - those 50/50 shots certainly show the difference


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Cracking work as ever matey.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Lovely job


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work on that mate. I have a black estate one and once accident damage is sorted can't wait to give it a spruce up. Had it since last year but due to house renovations it has only had quick washes😐


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning results!

Great job! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Your attention to detail leaves me speechless. Amazing job, it's like a completely different car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:
What lsp did you put on it?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That Sir, is a fantastic job I can only conclude someone washed it with a yard brush, I do like these it may be the shape or the way it sits. A big car that result is a credit to your skill and enthusiasm, rather like cleaning a teenagers bedroom so you have my undivided appreciation. 

This is the gold standard by which all those starting with machine polishing look with admiration. My car is big and black that is where the similarities end, suffice to say my small test panel is a smooth as silk with ongoing clarity.

Very enjoyable some great shots.

John Tht.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning work as always OKCharlie :thumb::thumb::thumb:
From the before shots of the rear interior I take it the previous owners children were slave labourers on a building ite! Geez what a mess!

One question though... There is a shot of the front nearside interior door "before" and the panel where the window switches are looks like the vinyl surface was damaged/worn away? did that come out ok? If it was damaged what did you do to recondition it?

Sub'd as always :thumb:
Ben


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant turnaround and some nice photography to boot :thumb:


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

gibbo555 said:


> and some nice photography to boot :thumb:


Agreed, what camera are you using ?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Cracking finish Charlie, it looks a beaut again


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

A WOW job well done !! Lovely turn around looks a different car...

Now I know why they say that this car and Buick lacrosse share the same base and chassis many things are just match perfectly lol

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another EPIC detail okcharlie, I did think the paintwork would require more work than your normal work, sadly not a fan of Vauxhalls after a dreadful ownership of a 61 plate Astra, probably the worst car I've owned in just over 30 years


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Lubbly Jubbly!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

cracking job:thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Outstanding!

Did you use a rotary to do the wet sanding? I thought that could only be done with a DA?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

REVERSiN said:


> Now I know why they say that this car and Buick lacrosse share the same base and chassis


It's the Buick Regal that is the Insignias American twin 



ibiza55 said:


> not a fan of Vauxhalls after a dreadful ownership of a 61 plate Astra, probably the worst car I've owned in just over 30 years


There's bad cars from every manufacturer though.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

MadOnVaux! said:


> It's the Buick Regal that is the Insignias American twin
> 
> There's bad cars from every manufacturer though.


Trust me the lacrosse has more in common than you would like XD I can tell by the pictures, boot lid,spare, engine compartment....

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Did a quick Google

Lacrosse









Regal









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic work as ever Charlie.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Did a quick Google
> 
> Lacrosse
> 
> ...


I know as I said i own the car and by the pictures it looks like mine XD just body lines aren't the same.

I even have the same boot carpet shape with those high spots behind the back seats lol

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Top top job as always mate, yet again an every day neglected car totally transformed! Great thread as always. Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd say it probably is the same car under the skin, as you say Reversin just with different body lines. 

I wasn't trying to contradict buddy, just providing images for info as I'd never even heard of the Regal or Lacrosse before. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Indeed me either so thanks Cooks - was useful to see :thumb:


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Mates I just mentioned seems akward lol ,no offence taken hopefully not maken either...

Indeed different skin only








Look at the coolant fluid cap and placement, washer fluid.. I will upload other similar point later on for fun, hopefully OP doesn't mind so.

Had a couple of pics of similarities


















































Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Another great transformation, Having had a few vauxhalls recently, if treated well they do seem to wear very well. I had an Insignia Hire car last week, even the 1.6 cdti is a decent performer for its size.
I have a 12 plate Astra that needs this treatment which SWMBO has as her daily drive, but with two kids it will soon look as bad as the first images! (soon meaning days)


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

That looks brand new!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi.....many thanks for the positive comments. Really appreciate it.



tonyy said:


> Great turnaround:thumb:
> What lsp did you put on it?


I use Autoglym EGP normally or sometimes AS Wax.



SBM said:


> Stunning work as always OKCharlie :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> From the before shots of the rear interior I take it the previous owners children were slave labourers on a building ite! Geez what a mess!
> 
> One question though... There is a shot of the front nearside interior door "before" and the panel where the window switches are looks like the vinyl surface was damaged/worn away? did that come out ok? If it was damaged what did you do to recondition it?
> ...


Thanks - If it's the pic i think you mean the area round the switches was covered in dust that had been wiped. So all OK when cleaned.



Perry said:


> Agreed, what camera are you using ?


Thanks - its a Nikon D3300 with a 18 -55mm kit lens.



Blue said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Did you use a rotary to do the wet sanding? I thought that could only be done with a DA?


Yes I used the rotary with a Trizact 3000 grit Pad on at a VERY low speed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Did a quick Google
> 
> Lacrosse
> 
> ...


So as anyone can see, it's the Regal that is the same as the Insignia!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely chum, and I think the point Reversin was making was that the Lacrosse also shares a lot of its component parts with the Insignia/Regal too. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wots next on the list Charlie, can't be many makes of cars left for you to express your detailing skills on?


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Great read and amazing turn around!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Wots next on the list Charlie, can't be many makes of cars left for you to express your detailing skills on?


Soon by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Soon by jpappleton, on Flickr


A Honda Civic!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how you get on with the notoriously soft paint on that Civic chum!!

Subscribed as always!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Now there was a car in dire need of some luvvin'

Every credit for taking it on and more so for the results!

Proper job!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That I did enjoy, great read and fantastic result, looking forward to the civic.


----------

